# BIG news (in a small package)!!!!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*I've come running to you with HUGE news......*









*Well, really its just BIG news..... but first let me catch my breath!*









*What's my news you ask??*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Just check out my new VEST!*









*Did you see what it said? It said that I'm a BIG BROTHER IN TRAINING!!*



*That's right, I am going to be a BIG BROTHER.......**to the skinbaby type!:wub:*​ 
*Do you think I will make a good big brother?*

*xoxo Hunter*

*PS. Thanks to Auntie Lynn (and Lacie, Tilly, and Secret) for my awesome vest!*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS ERIN, That really is big news. I am sure Hunter will make the best big brother ever:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::tender: :thmbup::sHa_banana: :dancing banana::wavetowel2: :Good luck::two thumbs up: :happy:


What GREAT news!!!!

Maybe you and Hunter need to take a trip together before......before his duties begin as a big brother, he'll be so busy after that. 


Like A trip to South Jersey maybe???


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Erin! What a sweet way to break the news. Hunter will make a darling big brother.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Erin!!!! How exciting for you and your DH. Hunter will be a wonderful big brother!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations! Hunter will be awesome.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! Congrats Erin!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, beautiful news Erin, Congratulations!!! 
And that was the best skin baby birth announcement ever. It would be a perfect Hallmark as well. B)


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:

Congrats!!!! What a cute way to announce it!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH that's FANTASTIC news, Erin!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww, what wonderful news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili:Oh, Erin......I am so HAPPY to hear the news!!!! That is just wonderful. Hunter will be a GREAT big brother!! I was so happy during my pregnancy and felt so good~~Again Congrats to you and hubby~~~~it will be a BEAUTIFUL Baby!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OH WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! What wonderful news! I'm sure Hunter is going to be the best big brother.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations, exciting news. And what a cute way for Hunter to give us the big news. It's a beautiful vest! Hunter is looking great btw!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What an adorable way to announce your awesome news, Erin! I love it! Congratulations-- I'm sure Hunter is going to be a wonderful big brother :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin swore me to secrecy in mid-April and I've been waiting for her to make the wonderful announcement. I'm so happy for her and for her husband and family. 

Hardest thing was to keep Lacie, Tilly and Secret from telling anyone. I had to diligently watch to make certain they weren't on the computer on SM. Hunter made them promise -- but you know how girls can be about information (gossip). LOL

Hunter -- we all agree that you're going to be the best BIG BROTHER ever!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Hunter, you are going to be an awesome big brother.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Great*

Wonderful NEWS!! congratulations!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful news, and a very clever way to tell us! Hunter will be a great big brother.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW!! That is BIG news!! Congrats Erin! You and your Hubby are going to be fantastic parents, and Hunter will be the best brother any baby would ever want! When is this blessed event going to happen??


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for the special PM, Erin. And.....

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
arty::cheer:arty:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that's wonderful news!! Congratulations Erin!!  Hunter's going to be an awesome big brother!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats, Erin!!!
And congrats to your DH & family, and to Hunter!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!! huge news. Congratulations arty: that is so exciting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:CONGRATULATIONS:cheer:
Erin - you picked the cutest way to break the news to us all. With our favorite Big Brother-to-be Hunter. What an adorable shirt. Lynn - you're amazing. I couldn't be happier for you and your husband - I think you are going to make the most awesome parents.:chili::chili: I can tell by the way you are with Hunter. :wub: 
Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and looking forward to the coming months. Uh oh - is this going to start Baby Fever here like it does Puppy Fever???:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I CAN FINALLY SAY CONGRATS ON SM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I was gonna burst if I had to withhold this news any longer! I heard the news a few weeks ago but stayed quiet. It was tough stuff keeping this news to myself LOL!!!! 


So excited for you, Josh and Hunter!!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: I"m taking notes on everything b/c hubby and I are "thinking" babies soon too! I"m gonna need guidance! 

Congrats again my friend!!!! Lots of love always!!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Conngrats,Erin,what awesome news!! What a cute way that you announced it. Hunter will be a great big bro.:chili::chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! Spookie says little bitty skin kids aren't fun till they can run & drop munchies. Oh, and hot wheels are great chew toys!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:CONGRATULATIONS:cheer:
> Erin - you picked the cutest way to break the news to us all. With our favorite Big Brother-to-be Hunter. What an adorable shirt. Lynn - you're amazing. I couldn't be happier for you and your husband - I think you are going to make the most awesome parents.:chili::chili: I can tell by the way you are with Hunter. :wub:
> Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and looking forward to the coming months. *oh -Uh is this going to start Baby Fever here like it does Puppy Fever???*:HistericalSmiley:


Susan, I have had the vaccine for this fever! I can never be afflicted again! (although, I do get the occasional bout of puppy fever!!)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Hunter will be the best big brother ever!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-congratulations, Erin!:wub: What a darling vest Hunter has on. He will make a wonderful big brother! I'm so happy for you.:chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

lynda said:


> Wow, CONGRATULATIONS ERIN, That really is big news. I am sure Hunter will make the best big brother ever:chili::chili::chili:


awww.....I sure hope he will!!! Thank you so much for the Congrats!



The A Team said:


> :chili::tender: :thmbup::sHa_banana: :dancing banana::wavetowel2: :Good luck::two thumbs up: :happy:
> 
> 
> What GREAT news!!!!
> ...


Pat you make me giggle. Hunter and I are trying really hard to take a trip together and Southern Jersey is the only place we would consider going!!!



Cosy said:


> Congrats, Erin! What a sweet way to break the news. Hunter will make a darling big brother.


Thank you Brit!



mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations Erin!!!! How exciting for you and your DH. Hunter will be a wonderful big brother!!


Thank you Mary!!! I am hoping Hunter will be fabulous!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Hunter will be awesome.


Marti - you know Hunter and baby will need matching fleece blankets 



Orla said:


> awww! Congrats Erin!!! I am so happy for you!!


Thanks Orla!!! (PS. I love Milo's new pictures!)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> Awww, beautiful news Erin, Congratulations!!!
> And that was the best skin baby birth announcement ever. It would be a perfect Hallmark as well. B)


awwww.....thanks Carina! I was so excited when the vest turned out perfect (not that there was any doubt with Lynn at the machine!)


angelgirl599 said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:
> 
> Congrats!!!! What a cute way to announce it!!


Awwww....I'm so glad you liked it Diana!



Bailey&Me said:


> OH that's FANTASTIC news, Erin!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Nida!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Erin swore me to secrecy in mid-April and I've been waiting for her to make the wonderful announcement. I'm so happy for her and for her husband and family.
> 
> Hardest thing was to keep Lacie, Tilly and Secret from telling anyone. I had to diligently watch to make certain they weren't on the computer on SM. Hunter made them promise -- but you know how girls can be about information (gossip). LOL
> 
> Hunter -- we all agree that you're going to be the best BIG BROTHER ever!!!!


Lynn - you are truly the best! I am so thankful for the vest and for all your work keeping your three ladies off SM until we made the big announcement!



socalyte said:


> What an adorable way to announce your awesome news, Erin! I love it! Congratulations-- I'm sure Hunter is going to be a wonderful big brother :wub:


 Thanks so much!!! 



Maglily said:


> Wow! Congratulations, exciting news. And what a cute way for Hunter to give us the big news. It's a beautiful vest! Hunter is looking great btw!!


Thanks Brenda (for all the compliments!)



Johita said:


> OH WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! What wonderful news! I'm sure Hunter is going to be the best big brother.


Thank you! 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> :chili: :chili: :chili:Oh, Erin......I am so HAPPY to hear the news!!!! That is just wonderful. Hunter will be a GREAT big brother!! I was so happy during my pregnancy and felt so good~~Again Congrats to you and hubby~~~~it will be a BEAUTIFUL Baby!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


awww.....thanks Dianne! I hope that those good feelings will be coming soon. I've been a little under the weather thanks to allergies but the rain has washed a lot of the pollen away so things are looking good again 



harrysmom said:


> Awwww, what wonderful news! Congratulations!!!


Thank you



pammy4501 said:


> WOW!! That is BIG news!! Congrats Erin! You and your Hubby are going to be fantastic parents, and Hunter will be the best brother any baby would ever want! When is this blessed event going to happen??


Pam - we haven't had the first ultrasound yet (it was supposed to be today but they had to move it to next week) but out estimated due date is December 6, 2011.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What wonderful news, and a very clever way to tell us! Hunter will be a great big brother.


We hoped everyone would like it! 


Maltbabe said:


> Wonderful NEWS!! congratulations!!! :chili::chili::chili:


 
Thank you!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Thank you for the special PM, Erin. And.....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> arty::cheer:arty:


You are very welcome Lisa and thank YOU for the Congrats :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> Wow that's wonderful news!! Congratulations Erin!!  Hunter's going to be an awesome big brother!





Canada said:


> Congrats, Erin!!!
> And congrats to your DH & family, and to Hunter!





silverhaven said:


> WOW!! huge news. Congratulations arty: that is so exciting.


Thank you Ladies!!! Hunter and I are so thankful for such wonderful friends!!



Snowbody said:


> :cheer:CONGRATULATIONS:cheer:
> Erin - you picked the cutest way to break the news to us all. With our favorite Big Brother-to-be Hunter. What an adorable shirt. Lynn - you're amazing. I couldn't be happier for you and your husband - I think you are going to make the most awesome parents.:chili::chili: I can tell by the way you are with Hunter. :wub:
> Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and looking forward to the coming months. Uh oh - is this going to start Baby Fever here like it does Puppy Fever???:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Sue! I sure hope we will make good parents - you never know until you are one  but Hunter has been great practice and I do think we take pretty good care of him . We hope to see you soon!!:wub: 


mom2bijou said:


> I CAN FINALLY SAY CONGRATS ON SM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I was gonna burst if I had to withhold this news any longer! I heard the news a few weeks ago but stayed quiet. It was tough stuff keeping this news to myself LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> So excited for you, Josh and Hunter!!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: I"m taking notes on everything b/c hubby and I are "thinking" babies soon too! I"m gonna need guidance!
> ...


Tammy you are a good secret keeper! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  xoxoxox:wub:



chichi said:


> Conngrats,Erin,what awesome news!! What a cute way that you announced it. Hunter will be a great big bro.:chili::chili:


Thanks!



spookiesmom said:


> Congrats!!!!! Spookie says little bitty skin kids aren't fun till they can run & drop munchies. Oh, and hot wheels are great chew toys!


Hunter says thanks for the good tips! He is waiting for the food dropping phase (my mom's bird loves to drop food and he and Hunter are good friends!).



donnad said:


> Congratulations! Hunter will be the best big brother ever!!!


aww....thanks Donna!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Awe-congratulations, Erin!:wub: What a darling vest Hunter has on. He will make a wonderful big brother! I'm so happy for you.:chili::chili:


Thank you April!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh CONGRATULATIONS! That's marvelous news!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Erin, your husband and Hunter, too. God bless you all!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :chili::tender: :thmbup::sHa_banana: :dancing banana::wavetowel2: :Good luck::two thumbs up: :happy:
> 
> 
> What GREAT news!!!!
> ...


My thoughts exactly!! :innocent:



CloudClan said:


> Awww, beautiful news Erin, Congratulations!!!
> And that was the best skin baby birth announcement ever. It would be a perfect Hallmark as well. B)


It really was the most clever way ever to share this announcement Erin! Great job! And Hunter, you delivered the message perfectly! You will be an AWESOME big brother!!!



mom2bijou said:


> I CAN FINALLY SAY CONGRATS ON SM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I was gonna burst if I had to withhold this news any longer! I heard the news a few weeks ago but stayed quiet. It was tough stuff keeping this news to myself LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> So excited for you, Josh and Hunter!!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: I"m taking notes on everything b/c hubby and I are "thinking" babies soon too! I"m gonna need guidance!
> ...



LOL I have to say this was one of the hardest secrets I've had to keep on this forum and so many times I almost spilled the beans when talking about Pat's party and wanting Erin & Hunter to come so much!

WOO HOO!!! Congrats Erin! You are going to be such an incredible mom. This little baby couldn't have picked a better family to be born to. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Erin, how wonderful for you all!!!!! :chili::drinkup::Happy_Dance::dothewave: :sHa_banana: I'm so very happy for you!!!! Tessa and Sweetness want to be honorary Aunties for your precious little one! (I think they're just plotting to meet Hunter :w00t


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:cheer: Oh, Erin, congratulations to you and your husband!!! I am THRILLED for you!!! :cheer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

wonderful, wonderful news!!!!

Wishing you much happiness and joy!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats!! to Hunter, and his awesome family. What exciting news.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:congrats xoxoBACI AND KATHY....:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awwwww congratulations!!! HAHAH I like the "skinbaby" type, cute :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wahoo! :chili::chili::chili:

Congrats to you and your husband, dear Erin! That's fantastic news and I love the wonderful announcement of Hunter! 

For sure he'll be a wonderful 'big brother' and I love his beautiful vest! So cute! 

All the best for you, Erin! :wub:

Alexandra


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Erin, I congratulated you earlier but I wanted to post again just because I think this AMAZING news deserves a lot more of these: 
:happy: :happy::woohoo2: :walklikeanegyptian: :cheer::yahoo::Sunny Smile::happy dance::happy dance:

Congrats again, to you, your husband and Hunter! I know you will be wonderful parents and Hunter will be a great big brother!!! Hope to meet you all at Pat's party!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

arty::Happy_Dance:  Erin YIPPEE!! Congratulations.. love your pictures.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow Wee!! Congratulations on the happy news!! You will be a great mommy, Erin!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on the wonderful news! :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!! what awesome news to check into SM to!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you, Erin and you Hunter :wub: 

That is so exciting 

hugs
Kat


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats!:chili::chili::chili:

I am so happy for you :chili:
I bet Hunter is going to be the perfect brother:wub2:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg omg omg , thats great news , love the announcement , omg congrats !!! god bless u , and ur family


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How exciting is this?!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you to everyone else that has send their congrats! For those that knew ahead of time you were wonderful at keeping our secret! Poor Crystal had it the hardest I think because she found out by an errant posting on my FB page by a friend of my mothers - I had no idea what to say to her so I just blurted out the news and SWORE her to secrecy! Great Job Crystal !!!

We have an ultrasound next week and hopefully will get to bring a picture or two home so I will be certain to share as long as the news continues to remain good.....please keep your fingers (and paws) crossed!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ohhhh, Congratulations, Erin!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What wonderful news, and a fabulous way of sharing it with us!! Congratulations to you & your hubby Erin!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow congrats Erin!! :chili::chili:
i know Hunter will be the best big brother!:wub:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome news...Congratulations!!! Best wishes to a safe, healthy & peaceful pregnancy. Zoey comments "Very handsome Hunter in his dashing vest"


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin ... Congratulations to you and your husband!! I am so thrilled for both of you!! You will be a wonderful mother ... just look how lovingly you take care of Hunter.

I love the way you made the announcement on SM ... and, of course, Hunter is going to make the best big brother. Hunter looks darling in the announcement pictures ... and, I love his shirt.

Sending you blessings, love, and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((ERIN)))))) I am soooooo happy for you, your husband and Hunter, soon your family will be complete.
Soooo when is your precious gift from God do?


I just found out I'm going to be a grandma again, my youngest daughter is due the first week of Sept. she just found out she's having a boy. She waited to share her news with us until now, soooo we are going to be busy helping her get settled.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW Erin --- just briefly dropped in (am in Germany now) & saw this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have been in the south of France & no internet connection time---CONGRATULATIONS ALL AROUND TO YOU, HUBBY, FAMILY & not to forget HUNTER!!!
I will pray all goes well. 'Looking fwd. to ultra sound photos!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations you will be a great big brother. How do you become a big brother/sister?


----------

